# Border Collie doing squats!



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Saw this on TV the other day and wanted to Share. Has anyone seen this video?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG!!!!!! That is amazing! And I think if the dog can do them.....I should too haha


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Very cool video!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That's soooo cute.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Amazing balance


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

sooo cute!! aww! i love borders


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahah too funny!!!! Watch the squat video part 2!!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

That is hilarious!!!:spittingcoffee:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG that second part is SOOOO funny!!! How clever is that dog?!!!:rofl:


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

That is fantastic. That dog must have some awesome leg muscles, I'm lucky if I can do ONE squat! haha


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

My girlfriend taught her Border Collie to do hand stands, and get drinks out of the cooler. Gotta tell her to teach Tick-it this too !


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks painful to me. Can this be good for a dog?!


----------

